
Show HN: A (new?) very simply PK cryptosystem using CRT - 19eightyfour
https://github.com/dosaygo-coder-0/dosycrtpkpq
======
19eightyfour
This probably has a big hole in it that I missed. But I just feel there must
be some way to make a PK cryptosystem using Chinese Remainder Theorem. And
I've found it in this one way at least.

I'm somewhat concerned this is simply the (already broken) Knapsack PK
cryptosystem, but I don't know enough about that to say if it's different or
not, essentially. Anyway, I know this community is not totally deep into
reviewing crypto from random people, but I'm putting it out here as a record
and in case anyone sees a hole the care to point out. Thanks!

~~~
19eightyfour
Yep, it has a big hole.

